# The growth of Anubias Nana using CO2 ???



## discuspaul

The benefit of using CO2 on Anubias Nana Petite:

Here's my little story:

- I bought 4 small Anubia plants about a year & a half or so ago, each with 4 or 5 leaves - total 18 leaves combined.

- Attached them to a 14" long piece of driftwood ( in a 10 gal tank) & used a Fluval mini 88 pressurized CO2 kit - sporadically - for just a few hours each day - i.e. for a couple of weeks straight, followed by a couple of weeks or so of no CO2 use.

-Dosed minimal amounts of macro & micro nutrients weekly, and lit the tank with an 18W T5 bulb for 6-7 hours daily.

- After 3-4 months, the 4 plants had expanded and grown to contain about 30 leaves. Pics below were taken around that time:

Anubias by discuspaul | Photobucket

- Use of the CO2 continued sporadically as stated above, to this day.

- Since these photos were taken, I've cut off, and either sold or given away, at least 8 plant nodes containing 4-5 leaves each.

- Today, the driftwood piece is entirely covered from tip to tip by extremely bushy Anubia plant rhyzomes having a total of at least 100 leaves, probably more. They are very healthy & contain no algae. Would probably make 25-30 Anubia plants.

- I have no recent pics to show this, but if anyone really wants to see this as it is today, I'll take some photos & post them in due course.

- Point of my tale is that I feel that evidences the dramatic growth effect of CO2 used only sparingly on a very slow-growing plant, which normally produces only one new leaf every 2 weeks or longer under normal low tech conditions.

- Anybody have any idea what I could ask for that piece of driftwood with the Anubias attached, just out of curiosity ?

Thoughts, comments, your experiences with Anubias & CO2 ??


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's pretty much the advantage of CO2 application. If you used it during all lighting hours 7 days a week your A. nana leaves would also grow huge. Franck (Crazy72) has a pretty similar story he posted on his tank journal late last year. He's growing Anubias like nobody's business. I have an Anubia nana petite growing in my cube (albeit under high light and full CO2 injection) that throws a new leave almost every day. I've pretty much filled all my tanks with Anubias from this tiny little 8 gallon ADA tank.


----------



## Hammer

I have a paintball aquatek unit with Beamswork Lighting (about moderate) and have managed to cover two pieces of driftwood as well as some 3-d DIY rock background with anubias nana petite. They sure are a tough little plant. I was wiping some algae off and noticed how tough the leaves were.


----------

